# A few for Tuesday



## GaryHibbert (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 8, 2022)

I like the very last one!!!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 8, 2022)

Good ones this morning! Thanks.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 8, 2022)

They all cracked me up! Thanks Gary!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 8, 2022)

Love 'em, good ones Gary! RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 8, 2022)

In the early/mid eighties. I could have been a professional Irish yoga instructor. 

Chris


----------



## robrpb (Mar 8, 2022)

Good ones Gary.

Rob


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 8, 2022)

Lol


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 8, 2022)

Thank you for the laugh!


----------



## hooked on smoke (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks for the laugh, good ones.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 8, 2022)

Throwing your beer at a texter could be considered alcohol abuse.   

Thanks, Gary.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 8, 2022)

I don't know how you can keep this up.  BRAVO.


----------



## Lant-ern (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks for the smiles,laughs and more then a few giggles .


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks for the laughs...


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 8, 2022)

Wonder how much Irish yoga will happen march 17th…


----------



## Hank R (Mar 9, 2022)

Like them all  Thanks


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 9, 2022)

Good ones!


----------

